

Apple agrees on licensing terms for use of iconic Swiss clock design - co_pl_te
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/12/3492896/apple-sbb-licensing-agreement-ios-6-clock-app

======
co_pl_te
The original press release (in German) is here:

[http://www.sbb.ch/sbb-
konzern/medien/medienmitteilungen.news...](http://www.sbb.ch/sbb-
konzern/medien/medienmitteilungen.newsdetail.2012-10-1210_1.html)

Nice to see Apple and SBB come to quick licensing terms on this. Apple was
clearly infringing on the Swiss railway's clock design. Loved how the SBB
opted for "an amicable agreement and compensation" as opposed to immediate
legal action. You can't argue that the Swiss don't have class!

